# Jazz portrait: John Coltrain



## derrill (Aug 17, 2015)

This is my most recent drawing. 

The black background is done with a Kimberly 9XXB pencil (http://goo.gl/N1gG0Z)

The other pencils are Faber-Castell

The paper is Strathmore 400 series drawing paper (http://goo.gl/xgaTzo)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Terrific work.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm I'm starting to think you like jazz... but is just a guess xD

Wonderful work Derrill


----------

